

Where do you stand on 1099 Reform? - viggity
http://www.inc.com/1099-reform-where-do-you-stand.html

======
viggity
My business right now is pretty small, but I can already think of 20 different
businesses that I'll have to send a 1099 to. It's ridiculous. Business are
going to have to start putting their tax ID on every bill they send out so all
of their customers don't have to send them an email asking for it.

